# Google IO 2012



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you get your ticket? Are you upset if you didn't?


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I did, and am still upset, a lot of my friends cant go.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

b16 said:


> I did, and am still upset, a lot of my friends cant go.


That's why we'll be hanging at the BBQ...


----------



## cantIntoCode (Mar 25, 2012)

Nope
 






I'd love to go but it's just way to expensive.


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get a ticket.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I got a ticket, will be reporting for Rootz.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

I managed to get one. First time I've been able to go. I don't feel too bad because most of my IRL friends wouldn't care to go anyway. My wife is a little jealous though, so I feel a little bad I can't take her along (business trip).


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Wish I could but never will. Just want to see what its all about
To experience first hand.

Any idea what the free gifts will be this year?

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Wish I could but never will. Just want to see what its all about
> To experience first hand.
> 
> Any idea what the free gifts will be this year?
> ...


My guess is Google will announce a Nexus Tablet and they will give one to everyone.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

winner00 said:


> My guess is Google will announce a Nexus Tablet and they will give one to everyone.


Nope, that will have JellyBean. If they do, it will come with ICS, kinda stupid IMO.


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

I just booked a room at the mosser for 119 per night at "The Mosser" just down the street from the Moscone Center if anyone is still looking for a room within walking distance.
http://themosser.com/contact.php


----------

